# First Haircut!!!!



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 18, 2006)

What an adventure!
Landon was not thrilled to get his haircut, but we finally got it done and he finally looks like a boy again! (I got tired of being told so many times what a beautiful little girl I have hahaha)
I have never seen him turn so RED and be so P-I-S-S-E-D!

1.






2.





3.





4.





After his haircut, he finally got to play while waiting for his big brothers to finish getting their hair cut:

5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## DestinDave (Apr 18, 2006)

If I could sit in a car like that I might get my hair cut too...  Chiller ain't got much on me in that department...  
Great series Mom - good memory-keepers in the scrapbook huh?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 18, 2006)

That is one UNhappy camper!!  But what great shots to save and bring out to embarass him with in the future.  Love your posts.


----------



## Snap Happy (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh no! Well, he looks great after he stopped with the crying


----------



## Alison (Apr 19, 2006)

Great series! I love that last one. Reminds me of my youngest son when he had his first haircut...NOT HAPPY. He'll love these when he's older


----------



## Calliope (Apr 19, 2006)

Awww...  nice shots.  Joseph has just recently gotten to the point where he's ok with haircuts and John still hates it.  Gotta love the expression on his cute little face....  makes you just wanna hug him.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I hope next time he will let me get some smiling photos!  The children's salon where I took them is such a photogenic little place.  I would love to go back just to get photos of the kids playing and having fun while getting their hair cut.  There are Xboxes and tvs in front of every barber chair and every other barber chair is something fun to sit in, like you see Landon sitting in the race car.  Good thing I do not have any little girls, because the back of the salon is a party room for little girls to play dress up and have makeup parties.  Maybe I will go one day just to take photos of little girls having fun back there!


----------



## Chiller (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh man... what a face. Great series Mommy. These will look amazing in the photo album.
I can feel his pain... .


----------

